# Angeln in Südafrika / Kapstadt - Hermanus



## mika (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin von Januar - Mai 2009 beruflich in Südafrika in dem Städtchen Hermanus nahe Kapstadt direkt am Meer. Als leidenschaftlicher Angler möchte ich natürlich auch Gerät mitnehmen, aber ich habe nur noch wenig Platz im Gepäck. Da ich vermutlich auch im Land reisen werde, überlege ich was für eine kleine Allroundausrüstung Sinn macht. Vielleicht hat jemand von Euch eine gute Idee - ich denke an mittleres Spinngerät und eine etwas kräftigere Rute & Rolle?! Ich möchte hauptsächlich "essbares" Fangen - mir steht nicht der Sinn nach Big Game (Hai) o.ä.! Was sollte ich in die Köderbox packen?

Danke im voraus - Gruss Micha #h


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Südafrika / Kapstadt - Hermanus*

moin micha, schreib doch mal rob an, der hat erfahrungen südafrika/namibia. nehme aber vor allem gutes kamraequipment mit, hermanus ist bekannt für walbeobachtungen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Südafrika / Kapstadt - Hermanus*

hi mika,
ich bin verdammt neidisch und soll dir von meiner freundin sagen dass sie dich nicht mag!!!!!!!grins!!!!!
wir waren im september 2 wochen in südafrika,und es ist einfach herrlich dort unten!!!!!
ich wünsche dir viel spass und viele erfahrungen in afrika,du wirst es geniesen!!!!
in hermanus waren wir auch und konnten die wale bei ihrer wanderung beobachten.nur wirst du im januar kein glück haben,die wale ziehen september bis november vom indischen in den atlantischen ozean wenn sie ihre jungen zur welt gebracht haben und wieder auf nahrungssuche sind.
wir waren in hermanus bei "josefine"direkt an der küste,wenn du magst kann ich dir einige interressante addressen geben wo du unterkommen kannst.es gibt soviel zu sehen....
das mit der angelausrüstung machst du lieber in afrika direkt vor ort,dort zahlst du 60 euro für ne brandungsrute mit rolle und schnur......nimm aber auf jedenfall bleie,gummis,wobbler und vorfächer mit,die sind dort unten net so toll....
die leute dort fischen fast nur mit 4 meter langen einteiligen ruten die sie an ihren jeeps vorne reinklemmen.ist echt geil wenn die an einem vorbeifahren........also kauf dein zeug da unten,karten bekommst du für 5 euro im monat...also nicht so teuer......!!!!!!
eine kamera musst du trotzdem mitnehmen,es lohnt sich auf jedenfall!!!!!
gruss micha
wenn du addressen oder tipps brauchst dann schreib ne pn!!!


----------



## mika (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Südafrika / Kapstadt - Hermanus*

Danke, das klingt ja schon mal prima  Falls noch jemand Infos hat - ich freue mich über Tipps und Tricks aller Art


----------



## Julius D. (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Südafrika / Kapstadt - Hermanus*

Hi Mika,

neben dem Brandungsangeln, was sehr erfolgreich sein kann, würde ich in jedem Fall auch noch ne kleine Spinnrute für die Süsswasserangelei einpacken. Es gibt in der Kapregion viele kleine schöne Dams und Bäche/ Flüsse wo noch schönere Forellen und Forellenbarsche (Micropterus salmoides) rumschwimmen.
Hier gibt es einige Infos: 

http://www.uncoverthecape.co.za/outdoors/fishing/theewaterskloof-dam/

Ich werde mich, wie jedes Jahr zur selben Zeit in der nähe von Port Shepston aufhalten. Werde dort aber nur auf dem Meer auf Tunas, King Makrel und Marlin angeln. Solltest du in jedem Fall auch mal ausprobieren.

Beste Grüsse und guten Rutsch,
Julius


----------



## mika (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Südafrika / Kapstadt - Hermanus*

So, ich war da und etwas enttäuscht. Vom Ufer aus am Meer ists schwierig, alles voller Kelp. Ansonsten hat man wohl vom Boot aus gute Chancen, es gibt aber wenig Anbieter. Auf eigene Faust angeln empfiehlt sich kaum zwecks der etwas schwierigen Sicherheitslage. Es gibt eine grosse Bassfishing-Szene und hin und wieder Fliegengewässer. Ich habs mir etwas anders vorgestellt, hab jetzt mein geliebtes Europa wieder und werde hier meine Köder baden


----------

